# Hatched today!



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

I have over 20 chicks hatched all 24 hours early and some even earlier. Very cute as they are all from my chickens. Father is a pekin Mille fleur and mums include white, buff and ginger silkies and lemon lavender and mottled pekins. Some of the Silkie x's have 5 toes some don't. A real mix of colours!



















Little and large! One is from a white miniature Silkie the other a regular ginger! Very sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Too cute


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

So sweet. we all love seeing new chicks.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

How precious! Congratulations!


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Upon viewing your fist photo, I thought you were about to have a chicken nugget, with that Tabasco sittin' there. 

Cute little fellers, they are that.


----------



## nini (Jul 20, 2014)

Cute. Great Job!!


----------

